# Calling out Baraendur/Whisperfoot?



## Vigilance (Mar 29, 2004)

So I have been seeing this banner off and on all day:

Baraendur *big X*

Whisperfoot *big X*

"There's only one Barandur! (Or something like that).

I can't decide whether to be disturbed by this as the harbinger of a trend of using the banners to call out other posters, or whether I should just continue laughing, because I *do* laugh every time I see it.

How do others feel about this? 

Chuck


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Mar 29, 2004)

big eye roll from me there.


----------



## Chacal (Mar 29, 2004)

I had to hit refresh a dozen of times but it's worth it.
 
Given the "no-politics" and "grandma appropriate"  rules,  It has slightly more limited application than  in the place  that I shouldn't name here.  

But I think that there are enough creative people here to use this new "feature" with good effect !


Chacal


----------



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2004)

Vigilance said:
			
		

> I can't decide whether to be disturbed by this as the harbinger of a trend of using the banners to call out other posters, or whether I should just continue laughing, because I *do* laugh every time I see it.



It's not calling anyone out - if it was, it wouldn't have been allowed.  Pointing out that Berandor's name is similar to Whisperfoot's old name, Baraendur, is no slight to anyone. 

Anyway, moving this to Meta.


----------



## Vigilance (Mar 29, 2004)

I had a feeling this was going to get moved dangnabit! 

And Morrus, I didn't think anyone was "really" getting called out, I thought it was pretty dang funny 

Chuck


----------



## Berandor (Mar 29, 2004)

Now, I have to explain.

I think about a year ago, I first made a humorous comment that when I read Baraendurs posts, I'd always ask myself when I wrote it, having no recollection of that. 

Then, when Baraendur changes his name to Whisperfoot, in the very same thread where he changed his name, my custom title and sig came to be. 

If I didn't think Darrin was o.K. with it, and will hopefully chuckle as well, I wouldn't have done it.
As it is, I'm waiting for teh hat-thread at you-know-where


----------



## Vigilance (Mar 29, 2004)

Well you should be commended 

Not only did that banner make me laugh, I even clicked through to visit your site. Now if only I could read German 

Chuck


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 29, 2004)

I thought it was witty and a great use of banner.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 29, 2004)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Now, I have to explain.
> 
> I think about a year ago, I first made a humorous comment that when I read Baraendurs posts, I'd always ask myself when I wrote it, having no recollection of that.
> 
> ...




There can be only one Whisprfot!!!!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 9, 2004)

For the record, I think the banner is absolutely hillarious. It has my seal of approval. No hat from me.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 10, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> It's not calling anyone out - if it was, it wouldn't have been allowed.



Right.  What actually happened is that someone got served.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2004)

So, does that mean it's *on*??


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes, sadly, Berandor got schooled.  So now it's on.  Oh well.


----------

